# Whats your bulking diet consist of? How often do you eat dirty?



## Lovetogetjacked (Jan 6, 2017)

So what does your bulking diet consist of and how often do you throw in foods such as cheeseburgers? Are you guys a fan of Five Guys during bulking season?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2017)

I don't do any bulking, try to stay in decent shape. 
I like Five Guys but I just don't understand why that place is so busy any time I have gone in there?


----------



## so1970 (Jan 6, 2017)

Love 5 guys where else do they pile on the fries. Had one across from the gym. When they figured out I was coming in after a work out they started to really pile on the fries.


----------



## cricketnoise (Jan 7, 2017)

I want 5 guys now. Damn you guys!!! Looks like my post workout meal is figured out!!!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1stplace (Jan 7, 2017)

5 guys was already addictive enough now they added peanut butter milkshakes to their menu!!! I feel like that should of been against the law!!


----------

